
Azure Blockchain as a Service Update - bpierre
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-gb/blog/azure-blockchain-update-5/
======
genericacct
I don't think I've ever seen MSFT so desperate to catch up. Blockchain
technology and IoT? Exactly what use cases do they have in mind? It's like
they tried to put out a press-release with all the buzzwords.

~~~
ta_donk_gt
Re IoT, Windows has been in the embedded space for a long time with
CE/Embedded CE/Embedded Compact editions. I think Windows IoT is essentially a
natural marketing expansion of embedded offerings to include the expanded
embedded space of IoT devices.

~~~
imglorp
Client side has been a solved problem for ages. It doesn't matter much what
embedded platform you use for your device and there are hundreds to choose
from, with most open source.

The real IOT challenges are all in the backend: protocols, storage, API's,
user interfaces, aggregation, scripting, events, machine learning,
provisioning, security, federation, SaaS, etc etc. Most especially, you have
to do some of that stuff at the scale of millions of devices all talking to
you at once.

AWS and Azure are not that, not yet anyway.

------
duaneb
I wish they had "ethereum" in the brand name somewhere to make it clear WHICH
blockchain to which they're referring. Kind of a let down to see such an
official offering doesn't cater to the blockchain I'd like to use in spite of
appearing generic.

